# FAC - June '11



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This will be quick. This is the new June FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). I'll add more to this later I'm running later.

But...... I wanted to tell you all.....I GOT IT!!!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

woooohooooo!! Congrats!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Got what?! The transfer paperwork? If so, woo-hoo! Look out, Michigan, here she comes!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

YUP!!! I just have to accept (I have 5 days) and give them dates.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, congratulations Marchwind! (about ding-darned time!)
Now the crazy part starts. 
Moving is so much work, but worth it!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations, Marchwind! I don't envy you the move, but it sounds like you've already started the hard part--packing! Hope you find a wonderful place to live and that the job works out well.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What part of Michigan, again ?
I have family all over up there...and memories........


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations Marchwind! That long wait was so worth it. Good luck with the move. I moved in here a little over a year ago and I'm still sorting things out.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Congrats, Marchie!! Guess that means you'll be too busy to come to the Homesteading Weekend this year. Guess I'll pencil you in for next year?? (All the rest of you don't have an excuse!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay sorry for the hit and run post yesterday. I was home on break and everything seemed to be spinning out of control. I'm still sort of shell shocked, not that I didn't expect this it's just there are conditions attached. I have 5 business day to accept or decline their offer. The offer is exactly what I wanted full time and I will be working a straight 8 hours a day. Right now I work a split shift, so my day begins at 5 am and I don't get home until 6 pm. So I pretty much work a 12 1/2 hour day and only get paid for 8. It pretty much sucks. My new hours would be 4 am to 12:30 pm. I'm not sure I'll know what to do with all the time left in a day :sing: But if I accept the offer then I have to give them dates of when I an start and I have 60 days from the time I accept to get there and start working. That's the most I'm given but I need to tell them when :runforhills: So in 60 days or less I have to sell my house, buy another one and move. The biggest glitch is selling this house. I do have someone lined up but we still have to go through all the motions of selling and buying a house. So the stress begins. My boss here says I should allow myself the full 60 days. I understand and agree but the other part of me wants to get out and go. If I wait 60 days that will be the beginning of August :awh: Then again if we run into problems with the house 60 days may not be enough. Then what? Aaaakkkkk! So that's the skinny on what's happening with my transfer.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind, I agree with your boss. Give yourself the full time. You will be glad for it!
Even if the sale and purchase are a breeze <crosses fingers> :

You NEED the time! 

~To unspin and catch your breath. 
~To connect with family and friends.
~To get your pets in a new routine.
~To find all the stuff you are packing right now. 

You can do it! Best wishes for a Smooooth Transition!
Congrats on the (sort of) normal work-hours.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

But GAM that would mean 2 more months here, not any more extra time at the new place. Even if my house sells in two weeks with no glitches, I'm stuck here until that time is up. Only then will I be released from my position here. I know I hear you and I know you are right but.....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

What? I thought you meant you have 60 days to be 'inbetween'. 
You mean you have to stay at your current job for 60 days?
That seems wrong, unless I am misunderstanding somehow. (entirely possible..)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I don't have to but that is what I'm being allowed. The only between time I will get is what leave time I have saved, about 2 weeks. I'm supposed to know, or guess, how long it will take me to sell a house, buy a house, and get moved. But it can't take any longer than 60 days or they can rescind the offer. I have to figure this out and tell them my start date by Wednesday.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Argh. Okay, now I get it. I still think your boss is right. 
Give yourself the most time possible. 
Many giant hugs to you.

It will all work out, I am convinced. Just be very clear and focused.
I am not kidding. Ride those paper-pushing people and be very direct with them about your time-frame.
Don't get hysterical, but it is okay to threaten to. 

It will all be worth it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOL Thanks GAM! I usually hold up okay under pressure, it's afterwards that I fall apart. Well I'm still accepting any and all prayers, all crossing of body parts, and anyone who wants to follow my mother's example talk to all the dead people you know and ask them to help, lol! She says he is in regular conversations with people who loved me and are now dead and asking them to help. It sure can't hurt.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awww, than WIHH! I know you all are right. I think what makes me more antsy than anything is that I (and everyone at work including bosses) thought this would have been much had expected everything to go so much faster. Other people who have transferred were able to complete the process in a matter of weeks, this has been months. But in the long run I also know that it has given me much needed time on this end to get things packed up and settle things here. I know a few more months really won't make that big of a difference in the big scheme of things. I do have to say that spending another summer working in no AC with all this construction do NOT make me a happy girl, this is our busiest time of year. Last year were were working in 90+ temps with no AC and it was miserable. But as my friend said last night, "you think we're going to have summer?" She has a point


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Congratulations!! How exciting (and hectic and difficult and exhausting and agonizing and uncertain and annoying and etc etc etc)!!!!

You have to sell your house, but you don't have to buy another one right away, do you?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well if I want to move to Michigan I do. I have to do this sequentially though. I don't make enough money to have two mortgages, or to rent while paying a mortgage. I may have to rent for a bit before I can lose on a house in Mich. My sister found a few possibilities for rentals. The problem is I have my animals.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations, Marchie!!!! I am excited for you. It will all come together. Pray and do what gives YOU peace.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like youv'e got some fiber fun in the works, WIHH. Sorry to hear about potential state shut downs. We're limping along in Michigan, but already have a budget approved six months EARLY. We're cutting everthing to the bone (except talk of that dratted bridge to Canada) and it's going to hurt everyone terribly. But it's like lancing a wound to let the infection out, KWIM? I think I sense hope. 

Today is open house for kidlet number 3. We'll be busy after church throwing things together, but right now the crock pots are bubbling. Dh will be grilling lamb brats (and hot dogs for those who don't know what they're missing). We're so darn proud of her, and at the same time sad to see another chickie fly the coop. 

Enjoy your day. Remember to hug your kids/grandkids/neighbor's kids.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchwind,

I was going to suggest you rent for a while, too, but I forgot you had the animals. Renting still might be the way to go if you can find some kind of situation for the animals temporarily, it would give you some time to get all the moving craziness settled and you will have time to find the final house that more exactly suits you.

WIHH, I hope things work out for you and CF okay.

I am unable to spin temporarily after carrying a 20# bucket of clover seed around a 1/4 acre empty garden space to hand seed it, yesterday morning. My arms turned to total rubber doing it. It was supposed to rain (it barely did) and I was trying to beat the dark clouds coming. Now I have to haul a hose and rainbird around watering the area, as no more rain is expected until maybe later next week.

I lost a whole 5 pounds last week gardening! :banana: And it wasn't sweat... I have hoed, weeded by hand, hilled the taters twice, and I'm talking over 200 row-feet of each, plus 100 double-row-feet of shallots. It looks so nice.

Last Tuesday we dug 40 holes with our tractor and post hole auger and planted my huge heirloom tomato plants - my competitive neighbor is totally upset that they look so darn good - the best and largest I have ever grown from seed in 20-some years of gardening. And my taters and onions are stellar this year, everybody who comes by and sees them comments on them. I figure if the economic situation deteriorates further we have our basic food needs for the coming year met, if the plants continue on this good.

Today my son is coming over with his gf and they are going to help me get the hydroponic units set up and the 120 feet of pole bean trellises. 

Some day, when this rush of activity slows down, I am going to start washing fleece outside with the fermented suint soak method again... It is pretty darn hot outside.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

All I can say is - ya'll make me feel downright LAZY!
I have only put in a few little plants, some sage, tomatoes, mints, zucchini, watermelon. Oh and I got my Jerusalem artichokes in, some horse radish.
We have managed to build a fence that will (finally) contain my goats. Now I need to get to selling a few. Still have not sheared my poor sheepies. I need to get with it. 

And now I can't get my wheel to take up...ugh.

I need to loose some weight - maybe I need to come work with you Lez!

WIHH - I bet at the last min. all the gov stuff pulls through. I just can't see them shutting down! (praying I am right)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

How did I miss this thread!?!!! I'm so excited about Marchwind's move! Mn's loss is my gain!!! She will be close to me!!! (If we squint and look quick) She will NOT be working all day every day! Can you spell roadtrip!!!??? I can't say that I have spoken to any dead people lately and it's getting harder and harder to cross body parts, so you'll have to do with a heartfelt prayer that all goes well AND willing hands to help anyway I can. 

We have been so busy lately - garden, school is still in session, building a greenhousey, just lots and lots going on. The house is a wreck, I'm responsible for the end-of-school party tomorrow....and here I sit watching videos about spinning! 

I have been trying to decide on a new ram - all I am learning is that I don't know much. I have my fleeces all boxed and ready to go to the mill then I found out I need 24 lbs to have it made into yarn. ARG!!!! I am sure I don't have that much especially if I keep out some for me to play around with -even after adding some in that was gifted to me last year. ARG!!!!!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, you ladies are like Energizer bunnies with some serious pep in your step.

I've been trying to get as much house and garden chores done ahead. DH goes into surgery on Tuesday where they'll put pins and screws in to hold all of the torn muscle, tissue and ligaments from his collar bone to his elbow that they are attempting to reattach. The doctor said that this will be a very long surgery so I'm lining up some fiber projects to bring with me to keep me from going completely nuts in that waiting room.

Mother in law will begin radiation and chemo on the 16th. She has vaginal cancer. I'm the only female in this family besides her so guess where I'll be. Looking on the bright side, I'm seeing lots of completed fiber projects this summer. Like Lez, it's just too hot to do anything else it seems.

WIHH, old friends are always such a blessing. I hope you and your guild enjoy the time together.

MW; Once the decision is made half the weight will lift from your shoulders because you sound like the type of person that likes to have things in order so that you can move forward. I totally agree with renting first.

MamaJ; You are the least lazy person I know. You actually run a homestead and that in and of itself is a full time job plus some. This drought is killing our gardens. I just put up a fence a couple of weeks ago and that's a job. I hope everything works out.

Lez; You are making me tired just reading of your activities. Hot is living along the Gulf coast in a drought. We've been around 100Âº for the 4th evening in a row with high humidity as well. At 10am this morning I had to come inside after getting dizzy and heart racing in this heat. The old folks are starting to get really upset because they say that this is going to be a really bad hurricane year by the way the weather has been acting. This makes me nervous because the last time the old folks said this I lost my home in Rita. I've learned over the years that these old people are far better forcasters than most meteorologists I've seen. LOL


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I too am afraid that we are going to have a rough hurricane season. We get some bad thunder storms from the hurricanes.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Just came in from weeding the strawberry patch (and picking strawberries for breakfast!) 

Wowser! Have those plants really taken off this year! This is the first year I'm actually letting the plants flower and fruit. I started with 7 small plants 3 years ago. The first year, I removed all flowers and runners. The 2nd year, I removed all the flowers. This year, the 7 original plants number about 50. All are large & strong. It's time to mulch them heavily again and relocate some of the smaller plants.

My vegetable garden is looking the best it has ever looked. I'm able to get out there every day and keep up on the weeds. My onions (from sets) were a major fail this year. Thank goodness for walking onions. They never fail me. The pepper & tomato plants are already in bloom. I've been harvesting cilantro & basil for a few weeks. This year, I'm freezing most of my herbs. They just taste so much better than dry herbs.

My youngest son graduated HS the 31st and told me on the 2nd that he was moving out and in with his girlfriend (of 2 weeks). What!! He doesn't have a job, doesn't have a vehicle. He's been 18 since December. He says he's planning on going into the Army later this year and just wants some freedom before then. (Guess that's one way of getting out of mowing the farm this summer.) I gave him a big hug and kiss (and a sack full of pork) and made him promise me he wouldn't get married and to always wear a condom. Not much else I can do except pray for him every day. All his stuff, except for some clothes, is still in his room.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, Cyndi. That would break my heart. But lots of people have to learn their own lessons, and it seems he might be one of them. 

I came here to post about the death of NZ's famous Shrek the sheep: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110607/ap_on_re_as/as_new_zealand_famous_sheep_dies


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

WIHH - Next time I'm in Minnesota visiting my Sister & family I'm definitely going to have to meet up with you. You are always doing such amazing things!

I used to meet up with friends off of Ravelry every week at one of the local Starbucks. It just slowly died out. Guess we all got a little burned out with it. And life just kind of got in the way. But I did become addicted to Starbucks Double Chocolately-Chip Frappuccino!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Update!!!! I got the transfer and I accepted it. But this past week has been so emotionally fraught. First, I couldn't get the "friend" who wanted to buy my house to respond to my emails. In the mean time I talked to my boss about what would happen if I accepted the position and everything fell through? He said that he had talked to his boss and they agreed that if everything fell through in the end I would still have my job here and they would take me back. So, after three attempts to contact my "friend" I finally sent him an email and said if I don't hear from you by tomorrow I'm going to a realtor. He wrote back that night saying he was backing out :help: Then on Monday when I got to work I asked my boss if that it was really so, that I will get my job back, he said sure, I asked him to ask his boss to make sure. That afternoon when I got back to work my bosses boss called me and told me he had to renege on is earlier offer  At this point my head was ready to explode. I too the rest of the afternoon off and went to talk with a realtor. They will be coming out tonight to look over my place. My sister has been amazingly comforting to me through this whole thing. After I talked to the realtor I called her and we talked. She asked if there was any reason I wouldn't take the job in Michigan? I told her the only thing that is holding me back is my house, which at this point feels like a several ton elephant on my back. I can't afford to carry two mortgages or even to rent anything and pay my mortgage. She than said that she and her husband would float my house for me until it sold. :kiss: Have I said how wonderful my sister is?

So today I accepted the transfer in Michigan and requested the full 60 days to tie up ends here. My first official day of work in Kalamazoo will be August 8th but I'm taking 2 weeks of leave to get settled. I can't back out now and I'm not going to. It will be so nice to be rid of this toxic work environment here. I'm excited about the change and all the new things for me to discover. I plan on visiting with Weever, Susanne, and Callielambs They are all only a few hours away.

Sadly one of my best friends up here is very angry with me moving. I told her I hoped she got unmad at me before I left  My other best friend lives down in the Cities and she wants to know if I'll come down to see her before I leave.

So that's my news. I've been making wash cloths for my friend's son as a graduation gift.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohmyword, Marchwind. Were people just telling you what they thought you wanted to hear? (I'll buy your house, you can have your job back, etc.)

Good grief. I hope things go completely smoothly from here on out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I know she is sad I completely understand that. I understand that she will miss me. But you know, while she's had me he she really doesn't pay a whole lot of attention. I'm just sayin' But yea, she will get over it, I know. In the mean time when I need her she isn't there.:Bawling:

The realtor just left a little bit ago. I think the price he is asking is fair. Now we just have to sit and wait. I'm selling it as is.

I'm beat, drained. Tomorrow is my Friday and I can't wait. I was invited to attend a sweat in a very traditional native community near here, that will be Friday evening. I'm looking forward to it, I've never done anything like that before.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry it hasn't been easy. Which I were closer to help. I hope the sale goes quickly so you can just get it past you. There is nothing like knowing you need to move, but waiting on that darn house to sell.

I hope the sweat does you a world of good and that things start to let up a bit.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

how exciting marchi. just think positive and you will see, all will fall in place.
i moved so many times, sometimes more rocky then other times but it always was worth it and always lighter on the other end. never regretted any move. 
first little moves then 600 miles from north germany to south germany where i met my husband. lived for a short while together , maybe four month, got married and moved to japan. what an excitement. after 3 1/2 years in japan, back to germany for a year and then to the US. what a journey. during that time we had to sell apartments and houses and we were lucky and always had a buyer.
what kind animals do you have? maybe we could find a place where they can stay until you get settled in here.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Marchwind - I'll keep praying for everything! I'm so excited for you! Being an Army brat, we moved every 3 years. Now from the kid's point of view it was fun. After growing up I've dealt with lots of moving problems. Never the "selling the house" one though. I've always just rented. The most fun I've had with a move was when we moved to Pine Bluff, AR when my son was little. My ex was at work. We had the car. We just got completely lost in the city and learned our way around. It was lots of fun. We had the windows down and were singing at the top of our lungs. We did get some looks. But my son's happiness was way more important. I'm making myself cry just thinking about it. Man I hate it that he's grown! He's a wonderful man. But I miss the little guy he used to be. Okay....Okay....gonna get myself in check. Marchwind - I'll be asking God to send you lots and lots of blessings!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Keeping you wrapped in prayer, Marchie.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Marchie! thinking about you and your evening ahead..enjoy! I bet you feel great tomorrow. 

I am actually finishing a pair of socks for *me* :clap: I have knit several pairs now, and not one pair for me. So...I will soon have a pair! yay!

Otherwise not much going on here. It's just almost too hot.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The sweat lodge experience was amazing. I was told to wear a cotton dress or skirt and blouse. I arrived early so I could help with preparations. Everything was done when I got there. My friend's wife was doing a vision quest after the sweat so they got a shelter built for her. The weather was cold and rainy, it was going to drop down to 45 that night. There were 4 of us who participated in the sweat. We went in at about 6:30 and came out periodically after each round. By the time it was finished it was almost full dark. Afterwords we sat by the ceremonial fire and talked of our experiences. We changed into dry clothes and one of the 4 left. I stayed and my friend and I helped his wife get ready for her vigil. We smoked a peace pipe before sending his wife to her vigil. I tied a purple ribbon around her head (this I was told was for healing). She then crawled into her shelter and lit her sage. We closed the flap, and left her alone. My friend and I sat around the fire and talked for a long time. I got home at about midnight.

The grounds where the lodge was built is a place that my friend dreamed of. There is a medicine wheel, sweat lodge, and trails all though the woods. He says he is going to build a wigwam next. My friend is the spiritual leader for the tribe, I'm honored that he has befriended me and wants to include me in these ceremonies.

I slept until 10:30 the next morning :shocked: I haven't slept that late in years. If it hadn't been for my dogs I don't know how long I would have slept. My son was at home and helped me all the next day with packing and cleaning and dealing with stuff. We found boxes of his old toys and Had fun remembering times gone by.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

QUICK!!!! I need emergency prayers and fingers crossed. I had an offer on my house, I've countered it. Please keep positive thoughts coming :nanner:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

crossed everything i have. send positive vibes all the way up to you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well after a talk with my sister, she and I agree that my counter offer is my original asking price. This offer was from a neighbor who is greedy and I don't particularly want to sell to. His offer was $30,000 under my asking price. My house has been on the market for a week or less. So I called my realtor and told him my asking price was my counter. He tried to argue with me and I told him I wasn't desperate and if he set the price we are asking then he too should see that this is a ridiculous offer. If my neighbor really wants the land he can pay for it. So there!!!! 

I love my sister, she reminded me that I am not desperate to sell my house. That she and her husband took that part away. <sigh>

Susanne thanks for the finger crossing, keep it up.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Well, Marchwind, I'm glad you had such a good experience with your friend. I hope the house stuff works out. Keeping you in my thoughts...

My daughter is here with us for 2 weeks, with my 2 granddaughters. I haven't seen the girls in a year. I last saw my daughter in October. She called me in tears, and needed to come to us. My stupid Son In law is ruining their marriage and she is leaving him. He spends large sums of money on stuff without consulting her, and takes out and uses credit cards in her name without telling her. Sometimes she goes to get money at the bank and he has drained the account. She is the career woman and is the breadwinner, and he always quits jobs, has huge student debts going unpaid from before she knew him, and he spends his days at the gym now. 

His large, young, yellow lab dog is here. It has killed one apple tree, and we had to spend money on keeping him confined so he doesn't do more harm. He jumps up at windows when left alone out there. I do NOT like dogs. Not barking, knock-you-down stupid, smelly dogs. I feel he is too big and too rambunctious to have around a small 6 and 3 yo, too.

Ding-a-ling walked out on her and went to his mother's place in CA. Of course he left the dog for my daughter to deal with... That whole clan is nuts.

I am trying to be supportive, but am afraid she will cave in and go back for more. She is a nice young woman and I don't know why she can't see she deserves better than this clown. he is 37 and acts like a spoiled child most of the time. It is fun, tho to have the little girls here. We aren't used to the noise level of youngsters, and the cats are not entirely happy with so much attention from fast-moving little people.

Will you all please pray for my girl to see clearly and have resolve to believe in a happier life on her own?

Thanks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Will do Lezlie. It is hard to watch your children struggling when you can see the way out so clearly. Sometimes they just have to learn their own lessons the hard way. I know I did and it was the only way I really learned anything that stuck with me. As I grew I learned to listen to people, it didn't necessary mean I did what they said but I took the advice. Hugs all around at your house.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Lezlie and Marchwind, saying prayers for you both. 
Keep encouraging your daughter, Lezlie. She needs lots of support. The hardest thing to do is recognize that someone is destroying you. Be sure and let her know that his absence would be best for her kids, They need their mom to feel safe and secure. Hard to do when your finances are being pulled out from under you. It is evident that she can support them. 

From one who has been there and done that.....


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

Saying prayers for you guys! It sure is turning out to be a rough summer all the way around. Thank goodness God's ears are open 24 hours a day!

I'm saying my own prayer of thankfulness. My son was in a wreck down in Austin a couple of weeks ago. It was his fault. He was at a yield sign behind a truck. He thought that the truck was moving but it wasn't. So he ended up rear-ending it. You know his car took most of the damage. Our insurance company has already come through on the claim and his car is already fixed! Thank you! Thank you!

On a totally selfish note: my guy friend has officially become my boyfriend. Can you call a 41 year old man that? This is my first "real" relationship since my divorce in 1990. I know that's a long time. But I just never found anyone I clicked with. And I was busy raising my son. Gosh...that sounds like I'm trying to justify my actions. Oh well! He doesn't even mind that I'm a little heavy. He says I'm beautiful! Ok...Ok...I'll stop.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

tryskal, no need to apologize for joy. 

Lezlie, prayed for your dd.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Tryskal Congratulations on the relationship elevation! It does seem odd after so much time alone doesn't it? It seems, in my experience, that there are a lot of needy and damaged men out there. Finding one that is strong enough (for me any way) seems to be a challenge. All the best for you and your guy. Keeping good thought for a great relationship.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I have not posted in a long time because things just weren't getting any better. After spending a couple of months looking for work here in Oregon, Dh decided that the pickings were better in our former Colorado area. He left 3 months ago, we agreed he wouldn't come home until he found a job. The plan was to move back there. 

Well guess what? Yesterday, he GOT A JOB!!! It's an IT sort of job with a company that does web security for large companies. Right up his alley! And the kicker... he can work from home and we don't have to move. It also involves a lot of travel, at least 50% of the time. 

I am PRAISING GOD FOR THIS!!! There are many more things that we have to work on, but during these three months I feel I've done a lot of healing. And making some changes.  Please keep me in your prayers for holding my boundaries when he gets back. 

Ha, and pray I find my crochet project, I put it somewhere and can't find it. lol! I'm making a Thomas the Tank face to applique on a friend's 3yo son's sweater that she is learning how to knit. 

Marchwind, I'm so excited for your move and new job! I will pray you sell quickly. And for a good price.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Praise the LORD!! 

I'm so glad you have had a chance to heal a bit and set boundaries. I know with open, loving conversations you will be able to keep those boundaries intact.

And the job? Bonus!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nellie Congratulations on the good news. May you and your family have continued success.

The New FAC for July is up. Please post there from now on http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=402964


----------

